# Hello new to forum and need help with some ID's



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all! I had a Demasoni/Lab tank 8 years ago or so...went sw reef for a while..now I realize after about 6 years of sw to h*** with sw I am going back to fw. I am starting up a 90g peacock/hap tank. I have some general questions. so expect some posts  first off does anyone know the id of this lil bugger is it peacock or hap?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

well, looks somewhat like a Red Shoulder Peacock but might be a hybrid. The face doesn't look like a pure Peacock, so might be both Hap and Peacock. Might be hormoned for artificial color since that one looks so weird.

One big problem with cichlids compared to saltwater is the issue of hybrids.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with Noki. Something doesn't look right in the face/head area. Probably a hybrid. What was it labeled as? If it was in the Mixed Cichlid/peacock tank, it almost certainly is a hybrid. As staed by Noki, probably a Hap/Peacock mix.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

this supposedly is a German Red or is it?

and this supposedly is a Lwanda...any thoughts


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Those last two are nice fish. What exactly is a German Red is open to question, but that is definitely one of the "Red" line bred Peacocks in the first pic, while the second does seem to be a "Lwanda".


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

anyone know what kind of albino this is?


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> anyone know what kind of albino this is?


it looks like a albino peacock cichlid


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, I was curious what kind of albino peacock...


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Probably One Of The Red Varieties - Rubescens, German Red, Maybe Even Eureka (Although It doesn't Have A Real Strong Jacobfreibergi Look To It). Those Are Typically The Most Commonly Found Albino Strains.


----------

